# Big Bug...



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Every once in a while I stumble onto some other "keepers" not all of them are glass...[8D][8D][8D]
 Bet you "land lubber" digger types don't see this in your hole too often.







 Wouldn't fit in the pot... barely fit on the grill...

 HAPPY NEW YEAR  EVERYBODY,

 Wayne


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya probably wouldn't want to eat this...

https://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/tigue710-A/?action=view&current=MVI_3519.flv


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Tigue...

 Great video... I heard they are a bit gamy...probably thin and stringy in the spring, but I'd try one if you fried it up...[]


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 4, 2009)

Groundhog isn't too bad,but that big crawdad looks very tasty.[] If this landlubber found one like that in my hole it would become his hole quick.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont think I could fry the poor fellar up...!  Felt real bad having dug him up in the winter.  Ben said he was not there the next day so I hope he managed to Burrow back in somewhere...  lobsta on the other hand I wont shed a tear for!  Last time I was up in Maine we picked up a cooler full of pincher bugs for 20 bucks, had four lobsta each, between three people, they were not big ones like that old timer you got there though!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 5, 2009)

Now Wayne,* that's my favorite meal.* My mouth is starting to water just looking at that thing.... [8D]  Nice new photo of you also... You look like a happy man. When I was little I wanted to be a mermaid. Collect those also, oh I collect almost everything. We laugh about it today, as my granddaughter loves them also. Love the ocean and water. Worked in it forever....  Happy New Year to You! Hope you enjoyed the meal. []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 5, 2009)

tigue,

 Great video. wish more of  you diggers would put videos out on youtube or any where so we can get the thrill of being there with you....

 Was hoping to see more pics of digs that I may have missed, but I guess your pics aren't public or I don't understand how to use that site. I'm basically clueless on the internet. But do enjoy you pics when posted. Thanks kindly for the video. []


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks Star, yeah my photobucket is private...  I dont care much for the idea of anyone who wants looking at my pics...  they're all dig pics on there but still... I'm funny like that I guess.  I wouldnt mind you looking at them though!


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2009)

MY WIFE WANTED A WEB CAM FOR CHRISTMAS,I GOT HER ONE AND AM SCARED TO DEATH SHE WILL LEARN HOW TO USE IT!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm with Tigue.  I used to get 2 for 15 at this great place on the beach.  Forget if they were chix or not.  I think 1 1/4.  Nothing better than lobsta!!  I eat the whole thing.  A lot of people waste it and only eat the tail and big claws.  The knuckles are my fav, besides the tail.


----------

